# Installation blog for Asus Maximus V Extreme



## erixx (Oct 24, 2012)

*Installation blog Asus Maximus V Ext+3770K*

Hi,
maybe some will enjoy or learn something from this log or blog. Today the mobo arrived with some matching RAM. I will tell my story, trying to keep objetive and subjective aspects cleary divided.

For now:
Board Maximus V Extreme looks amazing, and is very heavy. More then the Asrock P67 Extreme6 it replaces.

Booted perfectly. EFI, UEFI or just BIOS is very extensive. Gotta learn a lot.

For now just a little joke:

The included "ROG-DVD" comes with tons of software. Even an antivirus. The menu says "Please install INTERNET EXPLORER *5.5* BEFORE PROCEDING"


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine never said that for my gene v board on the disc supplied etc?

Yeh it's almost overwhelming isn't it lol.


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2012)

Have been working to much today to go further with this. 

Overclocking: I can already say it is not like Asrock ("increment the multi to 44, 46, or 48 and voilá"). This is complex men.

BIOS no only is complex. There is an Extreme mode, a normal and a Gamer mode. But all of them are.. well complex, lol.

MediaSorcer: It is on my DVD, if you need proof I can make a screenie. 

FanXpert2: big LOL: I change a fan from a plug to another (after running auto-tune of fans), now after reboot it constantly warms me that "that" fan is at Zero revs. Haha. There is no perfection in this world...

Mounting and connecting was also a nightmare: too many things (mSata combo with microscopic Wifi antena cables, ROG Connect, 2 fan headers under my Noctua (Asus: why place connectors so close and under the CPU fan area...?)

This love needs time...


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2012)

Fans playing games with me, after auto-setup and changing fans and getting weird warnings : go into Probe II and (un)check fans as needed....


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2012)

Gotta love the ProbeII warnings:

[10/26/2012 at 07:40 am] CPU -121,0 Abnormal


Seriously....... this is funny. Feeling sooo cold!


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2012)

ProbeII is saying your CPU is at 121 degrees?  I'd shut that mother off and check my heatsink, TIM and fans if I were you.


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> ProbeII is saying your CPU is at 121 degrees?  I'd shut that mother off and check my heatsink, TIM and fans if I were you.



The minus in front.... 

After using several monitoring softwares over the past decades one knows to take it with a grain of salt 

Some software reports always 10 degrees more out of nowhere, etc... some are incompatible.

Aida64 for example (not updated since my suscription ended) reports all kind fo sh1t with this Z77 board.


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2012)

Some more things to note:

GFX670 apparently is in 8x mode in the 16x (1st) lane. Have to check stuff. 
Then, in BIOS there are PCI16x settings like "Auto" "Mode1" "Mode2". Undocumented. haha loving taiwanese quality assurement department.

A shame I am having a bad day at work, no time. And weekend at countryside. So whole next week to look at this and W8... amazing times!


----------



## erixx (Nov 6, 2012)

- 4 mobo leds to show issues (ram, disc, mobo, cpu) are hidden by 24+ power plug. Great idea.

- OC KEY is flimsy and stupid to install, still not used it....

- Why do I want a mSata port for bluetooth, Wifi and optional mSata disk? no idea... (I have a true SSD drive, use wired ethernet for internet and have no relevant BT devices, and I have an old BT stick that works just fine)

- This is incredible: unless I take out my TV PCI-E card, my GPU will not run in 16x mode. I have only 3 cards for 6 slots: GPU, X-Fi, and TV card.
Is this normal or acceptable?

- on-board USB 3 connectors are horrible (all brands) Guys: make something that is sturdy!


----------



## erixx (Nov 7, 2012)

- Magically my tv card works now. Don't ask me why. I think I installed "labeled as w8 drivers" with w7 compatibility mode... AverMedia: haha!

- Running CPU at stock speeds: no more problems: I really got to learn more, this is not just increment multi and voltage!!!

- Funny enough: CPU Level Up in BIOS says: Level up to "4200, 4500, 4800 (recommended)" ... Are they serious ?  It just hangs of course.

- I had to dremmel parts of the OC key off to be able to install it with the 2 tiny screws. It works, at least. Gotta test more. The OC Key has one side with silver letters (asus etc), and that is the side which by design of the DVI port where it plugs will always be facing down... haha Taiwanese ohlalala!!!!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 7, 2012)

It all sounds like ASUS has made things way too complicated for *them *to even manage, let alone someone who bought the board.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 8, 2012)

What is better for gamers Maximus 5 Formula or Maximus 5 Extreme???
I think Formula because sound card. But... It's realy stupid because so expensive board have SLI/CF mode at x8 speed. It's OK two slots(real gaming Z77 board for IB, more than 3 GPU better is SB-E), but why not both x16 and together x16. I can't explain stupidity of that enough, never mind it's not big difference, it's not hard to make x16 bot, together x16.
That would be excellent than.
I would love to know from some expert what is better board Maximus 5 F/E only E-ATX or 
Rampage 4 Extreme.


----------



## erixx (Nov 9, 2012)

1) For those that care: in some threads of these I have expressed concern about stability etc. Well this night I found that for the first time since very long I got bad RAM (bought same day as W8 and this asus board) So now starting from scratch with my good old Kinsgston Hypex1600 8-8-8.
After not getting it well tuned whatever I did, I ran several long RAM tests and ... Now I got the sinner. 

2) Vlada: this is not really a good place to ask, but for me the useless gimmicks of the Extreme were more atractive than the useless gimmicks of the Formula : )
And yes the 16x seems stupid.


----------



## erixx (Dec 7, 2012)

Today discovered

1) Bios has an option to copy one bios rom to the other bios chip: it turns the pc off and starts a nice 2-led copy game and restarts, nice!

2) The OC KEY is a corpse to install and use (inside case cabling is horrible tight, outside it is space eating, and not solid. I discoverd the option to use ROG CONNECT instead (white usb cable from white usb port to a laptop, install asus software there, and manage everything from the laptop! BRilliant! Now I can keep the OC Key away 

3) BIOS 15 is out. Version 14 was not very stable. Will see what can be done on monday when my i7-3770K arrives


----------



## erixx (Dec 8, 2012)

*OC Key*

The OC Key lets you change values on the fly with its screen overlay for any software.
Brilliant idea, but 1) the part is hard to install without micronesic fingers and causes space issues on the back of your case. Maybe the designers just want you to plug it without using the 2 screws? 
2) Alternatively ROG Connect software can be used for the same purpose, using an USB cable to a laptop. It works very nicely and the interface is more complex than OC KEY minimalistic software.

So I removed the OC Key with great effort (again those mini screws at an impossible position!).. forever. And I made pictures of both sides of the interior. There is more than just a bridge connection. There's even a chip with the Republic of Gamers logo on it, stylish 







Why the OC KEY needs
1) USB from the white USB port
2) A direct 9-pin cable from the mobo to the key
in order to represent and manage BIOS values, when

ROG Connect apparently does the same with
1) USB cable from white USB port to a laptop

is a total oriental mystery to me...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 8, 2012)

erixx said:


> The OC Key lets you change values on the fly with its screen overlay for any software.
> Brilliant idea, but 1) the part is hard to install without micronesic fingers and causes space issues on the back of your case. Maybe the designers just want you to plug it without using the 2 screws?
> 2) Alternatively ROG Connect software can be used for the same purpose, using an USB cable to a laptop. It works very nicely and the interface is more complex than OC KEY minimalistic software.
> 
> ...



OC Key is great if you only have one monitor. If you have another PC or laptop, yes, I find the ROG connect function works great, can even power the rig on and off remotely. But if you do not have another rig or laptop, the only way to make use of those options is with the OC Key.

Also, I am sure that there is a version of the board without the OC Key.


----------



## erixx (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine is without now  but exactly the same board without the OC Key in the bundle,... mm me not seen...


----------



## erixx (Dec 12, 2012)

As I had to unmount my noctua to install the new i7, I used the room to work to do these jobs:

- Removed OC key cable (not using anymore)
- Added a 4 pin (floppy disc) power cable to mobo header next to backside I/O ports, as per manual: "Add 4 pin power to help the I/O ports". It is 4 pins like the 4 pin FAN (But who has a 4-pin fan connector attached to the PSU to deliver power???)
(power-wise, I have used all PSU cables now, 24 pin+ 8 pin CPU power cables. Leaving 1x onboard 4-pin extra CPU power empty, and also leaving PCI-E on-board extra power empty (only for 2 or more GPUS cards)
I didn't notice any problem with I/O lacking power, but I have many if not all ports in use, so it might come handy (except Thunderbold port and iGP display ports), Or maybe it is overkill.
I was afraid the floppy disk cable was not correctly wired, but it works. (NO INSTRUCTIONS IN MANUAL ABOUT TYPE OF CABLE  Asus, Asus....

I will now copy some updates of my system from another thread to keep this log updated:

Added i7 3770K, now RAM works at spec 2400 MHz (and PCI-E 3.0 16x also)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
As a matter of conclusion (for me at least) I can tell that now, with the new Ivy chip, the 3770(k) and the Z77 chipset of the MVE, these G.skill Trident X 2400 run like wild horses with everything at max specs, even command rate 1. Getting good results too.

 I did some movie formating and BF3 and it is beautiful seeing all "8" CPU gauges at 100% in my Aida64.

 And i just can't feel any lagging anywhere in BF3 or FC3, it is so smooth it is like a movie.

 I set the processor to 44x, offset of 0,025, and i get 0.84v for idle at 1600 Mhz, and 1.128 at 4400 Mhz. Temps, idle just the same as the i5, around 30ºC, and loading quickly goes up to 60 and slowly climbs up to 70ºC max. that is about 10ºC more than the i5 (not 20ºC as some reported) , but runs with less voltage, runs just better and eats bytes faster 

 So the conclusion is: I5+SANDY BRIDGE CANNOT RUN FAST RAM AT ITS ANNOUNCED SPEED, LIMIT IS AROUND 1800 MHZ


----------



## erixx (Jan 18, 2013)

1) today I knew that BIOS 1604 is out. Like 15xx it offers improved "stability".

2) Fan Xpert plays with me, really. Whatever I tell it to do, every now and then it just acts on its own.


----------



## erixx (Feb 6, 2013)

1) I have been running some 5000 Mhz tests setting this and adjusting that... but oh mamma, this board does not like to keep its settings!!!! You really have to do some magic (insisting, as with pussy) until it is fixed at your desired settings. Be it fans or multis...

2) Removed fan of TX750 Corsair PSU and installed a Noctua fan in it... much quieter.

3) Removed the extra (floppy style) power cable for the "rear ports", it doesn't make sense to me, I have no heavy power device connected to USB etc rear ports. 

4) Removed "bone" color USB real panel and installed a black cable USB rear panel. Also added a green LED, in lack of other colors. Please comment when I post pics.

5) Will post pics. So far, loving the Asus Extreme in the In Win H-Frame.


----------



## erixx (Jun 2, 2013)

*Zeus bless Asus*

Well,... 

Terrible. I somehow "felt" that it made no sense to have my 670GTX at PCI-X 8x instead of 16x.
Never really cared.
But saw in BIOS that  PCI-E#1 was 16x/8x, but PCI-E#2 was 16x

Made me think: what if... PCI-E slot 2 is 16x all the time even if I add "add-on" cards.

I moved my GTX670 to slot 2 and my xFi Titanium and HD TV card to the lowest slots of the mobo.

Restarted, in BIOS is said x16 for my GTX!!!

but I could not enter Windows (8) after moving 3 PCI-E cards at once!!!! :-((((((((((

Tried everything: restore, reboot in save mode, restet BIOS, etc.  noting worked.

Untill I used Asus Dual BIOS: I switched from BIOS 1 to BIOS 2 and voila I could enter Window,s

Why this happened! No idea!!! IT SUCKS!!!! But Dual BIos helped to write this!!! : )


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2013)

If you haven't, reset CMOS on bios #1


----------



## erixx (Jun 2, 2013)

Sure will do!

But, for now I have to use onboard Intel HDMI to see the desktop. I am deleting and removing everything related to GPU.


----------



## erixx (Jun 2, 2013)

Update:
Also thank Lord Intel for onboard (inchip) video...

As said I was rearranging pci-e cards, and I lost video thru the add-on geforce...

Had to restart, clear bios, etc. Plugged geforce back in... and Lo! In BIOS/PCI-E information page, where PCI-E slots and devices are listed:

THERE WAS A DEVICE IN A SLOT WHERE NOTHING WAS PRESENT, AND THE SLOT WHERE THE VIDEO CARD ACTUALLY WAS, WAS SHOWN AS EMPTY.
Another clearCMOS solved but GIMME A BREAK Asus!!!!! Or should I say Amibios?

Now I still have to install xFi and TV card... Think I will get some beers in close range and take it easy, sh1t is coming my way fo'sure!


----------



## erixx (Jun 2, 2013)

*Warning: Use pci-e slot 2 if no sli etc*






These are those things I love of Taiwan: their instruction manuals are never complete, final, or....  usefull at all. Just a bunch of pasted pages without anybody doing Quality Control Assurement!

In the box of this MVE there was even a "last minute sheet" explaining (supposedly better than the manual) all kind of combinations of PCI-E, but *always regarding SLI, 3XSLI, 4XSLI, but never for a 'normal' user with 1 video card and some other pci-E cards!!!!!!!*

And Cadaveca included the aforementioned "last minute sheet" in his excellent review of the MVE:


----------



## Maban (Jun 2, 2013)

You should be using the top PCIE slot for the GPU. I know logically one could see the second slot as x16 and think it's better, but it's not. The second slot is coming from the PLX switch which actually only has an x8 link to the CPU on this particular motherboard. The first slot has a native x8 link to the CPU when other slots are populated. Using the second slot would just add latency, though rather negligibly so.

The way I would would do it is have the GPU in the first slot, and the other two cards (looks like audio and Wifi) in the black slots. That would completely avoid the PLX PEX8747 switch. Your GPU would still only be x8 but it could cut down on latency to the GPU and the card in the black x8 slot.


----------



## erixx (Jun 2, 2013)

Watching MotoGP live, will check later! Thx!

Day later: well, everything is just working fine (stability, audio, video, games), so I will leave it this way for a while. I have no more spare time to investigate if one option gives more or less fps. This pc is my workhorse.


----------



## erixx (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, just had to update this, as you guys helped so much (here and all over TPU).

1) I put my GPU back in slot 1 (8x), seems there is more benefit from being it "native" (read: direct link to CPU), then using the 16x PLX chip that loinks at 8x to the CPU. 

2) Dust in the H-Frame is really no issue after 8 months. (case fans only run under high temps).

3) ISSUE (3770K related): this summer we had a heatwave of weeks of 40ºC (nights 30ºC), and ocassionally the pc locked up while gaming. So I turned the 4800 overclock down to 4600.
But now I want to return to 4800 (CPU benchmarks results increase is quite significant!), but whatever I try I cannot go back to my previous, fantastic 0.9v idle, 1.30v turbo voltages for 4800Mhz...
Maybe it is the BIOS updates from Asus making it impossible to use the old settings, maybe the processor itself has downgraded?
At them moment I am stable a 1.1v idle and 1.4v turbo under load, but it gets a bit hot. Core 2 and 3 go over 90ºC.... 
This is achieved using an offset of -0,050, if I leave it on Auto it uses 1,45v and temps get close to 100ºC.
I copied some bios settings of others that run 46-48-5000 Mhz, but they all give me crashes... weird world! : )


----------



## erixx (Sep 19, 2013)

Now running all voltages on manual, running 4800 Mhz stress test fine at 1,29v/1,31v !!!!
But on manual, it does not "down-volt" to 1v during idle...
STaying at 1,3v at 1600Mhz is a bit non ideal


----------



## erixx (Sep 19, 2013)

Holy cow and rolling pizza!

I am unable of loading some bios stting for 4800 that keep cool!
I loaded my "summer 4600" profile and its 0,2v lower and running fine with offset of -0,050.
Changed multi to x47: bsod
Changed off set for x47 to 0,075 and it runs sweeeeeet, much more "frisky" and at 1.2v@4700 and all the temps in the 70ºC range....!!!!!
Will try to get into 48x again with sweet 24/7 values

Edit: no gaming joy with these settings....


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2013)

Or my 3770K degraded or the newer BIOS changed some algorithms. I had to increase voltage, did not like. BUT NOW I FOUND GOOD SETTINGS.
I had to dig deep in the BIOS but I finally found my way out for 4800 Mhz, idling well and gaming not to hot.
settings for 3770k @ 4800 stable

CPU Level up: disables
AI OC tuner: XMP
BCLK/PEG: 100
Turbo ratio Manual
Ratio Sync: enable
1(etc)-Core ratio limit: 48

Internal overvolt: disable
PLL voltage: auto (you can try to reduce from 1,8 to 1,7/1,6)
ETC ... auto

DIGI+ Power Control menu:
Load line: extreme
CPU voltage freq: auto
VRM spread spec.: enable
CPU Power Phase: optimized
PoWer Duty control: extreme
Current capability: 140%
etc: default or auto

Tab 3: Advanced: CPU Power management
Ratio: auto
Enhacend Intel Speedstep: enable
Tubro mode: enable

(here comes what I think is a result of a BIOS change in v.19)
CPU C1E: enabled (to have CPU throtling ON: 1600Mhz idle)
If set to AUTO, it does not work! (in my case, wit previous BIOSes never had to touch this menu before!)

C3: auto
C6 auto
Package C state support: auto

These settings are fine for me. Stress test, goes up to 1,34v and 87ºC. Ambient temp 23ºC. Passes all Aida64 tests with highest or very high scores. And BF3 and Insurgency2 ROCK (both lock up easily under OCing)


----------

